# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Ani - Kujtime

## Henri

*ANIVE  
(2/20/02 7:44:31 pm)
  kujtime*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 naten nena ben lutje duke u shtrire pertoke komplet. naten degjoj nenen qe fle me goje hapur e merr fryme sikur ka miza ne fyt. ja keputa koken kuklles padashje dhe i thashe mamit qe e beri goni. goni s'flet akoma kshtu qe s'mund te thoshte jo. erdhi halla per vizite. era e palltos se halles. si dollap i vjeter. mami thote qe eshte prej ilacit te moles. c'eshte mola. ha rrobat e leshta. ben vrima. vrima. pashe enderr sikur po kerkoja shoqet dhe babi me tregoi nje mur te larte e me tha ato jane futur neper vrima. muri kishte vrima. dhe vertet ato ishin kuspullosur brenda. babi na sjell akullore cdo te djele. e hame ne ballkon te katert. cdo te djele ka diell. pastaj une shkoj kerkoj kermilla. i nxjerr ne diell. ata nxjerrin koken. jane si qyrre. iiii. po jane te pergjumur si xhaxhi petro. eno erdhi nje dite e u shtri tek krevati im. mami, ku eshte eno. eno ra nga parvazi i shkallve. mami dhe babi iken me makine ne oren tre te nates per ne korce. eno vdiq. eno qesh ne fotografi. halla erdhi per vizite dhe kur iku une e percolla nga ballkoni. po me behej kakja po s'doja te futesha brenda. doja te shihja hallen gjersa te zhdukej krejt. e bera kaken ne breke. nena me ndrroi. halla eshte semure. do dal me shoqet e do ndertojme nje yll me tulla buze lanes. nena merr fryme thelle. nena flet me vete. nena ka nje sendyq te vogel poshte krevatit. nena me jep fasule. me ndjek nga mbrapa me nje gote me qumesht. me ndjek deri ne oborr. miri luan me mua. miri eshte i mire. po mami thote qe miri flet llafe tpista. ne katin e pare jeton moza kurva. i vijne dashnoret ke dritarja. moza lan floket te djelave dhe i than jashte ne diell te oborri. moza vesh fustan te bardhe gjithmone. evgjitke. c'eshte evgjitke. moza me qeshen mua. mozes i vijne burra ke dritarja naten. mozes i thyene xhamat. moza me qeshen mua. mozen e nxorren nga shpia. xhaxhi enver vdiq. zysha qavi. klasa qavi. une u shtrengova pak. me ne fund edhe une qava. pastaj ne shpi shkruajta nje vjershe...

prill o prill 
na mbushe syte me lot
se xhaxhin enver
nuk e gjejme dot.

halla vdiq. xhaxhi enver vdiq. eno vdiq. moza kurva nuk del me ke oborri. jam ne krevat me mamin. tregime te mocme shqiptare. mami lexoje prape. mami lexon prape.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## boys_ashes

i love it, ne fakt e adhuroj, e lexoj dhe e perjetoj.

----------


## dikeafajtore

E re ishte kjo?
S'e kisha lexuar kurre. Ani, vazhdoje, vazhdoje ! Eshte proze fantastike, me pelqeu shume shume....

Flmn Henri qe e postove....Te fala Dikea.

----------


## Henri

Nuk eshte dhe aq e re, po dhe aq e vjeter jo. Po mendoja qe te hapja nje teme me rekomandime per anetaret e rinj, the "must-read ones

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Ani

henri, thanks qe ma solle kte pjese ketu. dhe ti faith e dikea falemnderit qe e lexuat. gezohem qe ju pelqeu. 

ani

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## macia_blu

Ani, ndersa tani malli im per ty , ka marre permasat e nje poeti. poetI. Do te kisha thene permasat e nje ylli. Po yjet jane bere aq te zakonshem , ne krahasimine e atyre qe duam ta zmadhojme deri tek e verteta  e besueshme. (edhe genjeshtrat jane te verteta, vecse besimi  ne to, krijon probleme).
Dhe pastaj....
malli im , me duket sikur eshte ulur prane teje . Fare prane teje , me nje tavoline ndermjet  Rrini balle per balle. Shiheni ne sy si dy te panjohur dhe  miq njeheresh. 
Pastaj per te filluar nga e para njohjen miqesine e te tjera, njerit i duhet te nxjerr nga xhepi nje monedhe. Ti zgjedh  shpinen e monedhes. Ti beson se fati nese nuk vjen drejt nesh me sy mbyllur, sigurisht  vjen me shpine. Bie monedha neper ajer duke te thyer kureshtjen. Nuk ra me shpine. Keshtu qe i zgjedh ai guret. Ai pra , malli im.
Dhe luani.
He pra, luaj 

(ani... Besoj se arrita te te them , ku je , si je, dhe kur do vish?)!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Ani

el e dashur,
jam larg,
edhe nje jete te dyte te gjeja
s'do mjaftonte qe te kthehesha.
te puth fort prej tajlandes,
ani

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## kulla

tajlande the? kishit monsoon te forte kete vit? ti mos thuaj nuk kthehem. hajde hajde, se me ka marre malli edhe mua. e bukura dhe ubiqiteti i forumit ma merr mendja eshte qe ne te kthehesh sa do te cmendur qofshin zotet e ererave, e ne cfaredo kontinenti qofsh.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

